# Protein film on surface of water.



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

I have noticed an increasing build up of protein film on the surface of my 50g tank.

My question is does this build up have a negative effect on the tank or is it simply unsightly? Will a surface skimmer on the inlet to my overflow eradicate it?

I am considering building a protein skimmer but i dont know if it really is necessary, i have everything i need to build one so if you all think it is worth it then i will.

Thanks for reading and please let me know what you think.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

One thing I've noticed is that every time I put a cheap kind of activated carbon into my filter, I would get this film. It would then go away after a few weeks. Not sure if anyone else had noticed this, maybe it was just a coincidence.

Anyways, lots of flow or surface movement will help it to go away.


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

^^+1, break the surface tension


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with the simpler solutions, but have noticed this on a lot of planted tanks.

Would it be possible to build some sort of FW protein skimmer to take care of this? That would be a kinda cool DIY. I thought I remembered something somewhere though saying that protein skimmers dont work on freshwater tanks.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

A surface skimmer will pull the sludge into your filter where it should get trapped. 

Breaking the surface tension with an airstone, a water outlet aimed at the surface, a lily pipe positioned at or above the surface, or the trickle from a HOB filter, will all mix the sludge into the water column where it will be taken into your filter and should get trapped.

Placing paper towels on the surface, then removing them and disposing of them will absorb some of the sludge from the surface and pull it out of your aquarium.


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

The spray bar on the return line from my sump is mounted about 10mm above the water and i get a build up of foamy gunk on the wall of the tank behind the bar so i have a bit of surface agitation which i thought would be enough.

Based on the fact that the water is foaming under my spray bar and trapping a lot of this film that is why i think a protein skimmer would work... i think i have a new project 

my wife will be pleased!! I'll let you all know how i go with the DIY protein skimmer


----------



## Arctangent (Feb 22, 2010)

Dont spend too much ca$h on that project. FW will not allow a normal protien skimmer to produce the froth that it needs function correctly...the bubbles are just too big. I had this problem, I just let some of my tall plants break the surface and it went away.

Or maybe it was this new trick that my snails have picked up.


----------



## Surferrosa (May 3, 2010)

I also had a problem with a buildup on the surface, 10 dollar surface skimmer attached to my filter works for me.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

My snails did that too. Left me wondering how would they know that they could go on the surface, or if they eat anything up there.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

random_alias said:


> Breaking the surface tension with an airstone . . . will all mix the sludge into the water column where it will be taken into your filter and should get trapped.
> 
> Placing paper towels on the surface, then removing them and disposing of them will absorb some of the sludge from the surface and pull it out of your aquarium.


These two tricks have worked for me.


----------



## VaultBoy (Nov 11, 2010)

I tried the paper towel trick this morning and got most of it out but this afternoon its pretty well covered again... do you think my filtration is sufficient? im cycling the tank water about 7 times per hour, but other than the spray bar there is no surface movement


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Run an air stone overnight. It will make all the difference. I swear.


----------

